# Pancreatitis and treatment



## djozwiak (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi there! My almost 5 year old lab, Scoop, was diagnosed with pancreatitis early last week. She was vomiting and had diarrhea which was tinged with blood so we took her in. She was basically nil by mouth for 24 hours then we were allowed to slowly reintroduce food and water. We have been given Hills I/D canned food for her. She was on an anti vomiting med and also Metronidazole (she has one of these tablets left to take). Anyway, she now appears to be having an allergic reaction to something. Her sides and legs have bumps on them and her eyelids keep swelling and today her nose ballooned as well  I am taking her to the vet this afternoon but has anyone got any experience of allergic reactions to either the food or the medication? We have had issues with food in the past in that a lot of foods disagree with her so when we find one that works we stick with it. She also suffers from seizures - maybe 1 or 2 a month. These are not regularly medicated but we give her diazepam after she has one. I don't think the seizures and pancreatits are related but I'm not a vet!!

Thanks for your help!
Debbie


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh no, I wouldn't give her the Hill's. Putting her on a low-fat, low-carb diet would be good. Some high-meat canned foods (or raw if you're willing) would be better than kibble at this point.
I'm willing to bet it was the food, not the medication. The seizures *can* be related to diet, not saying it definitely is, but there are many cases where switching to a better food has reduced seizures.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There was a recent thread here you might be interested in reading, on pancreatitis
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/7650-pancreatitis-diet.html


----------



## djozwiak (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you both. The vet today said he wanted her to say on the ID for two more weeks so I posed the question "what if it's the food that caused this and not the medication?". He didn't quite know what to say!!! She ended up getting an anti histamine shot and we brought some pills home. I didn't buy the food. She hasn't had the metronidazole tonight but she did have some more of the Hills canned food. So, if she is still bumpy tomorrow I think we'll have a better idea of what is causing the issue. I will read the thread on the diet now - thanks again!


----------

